
Why you should never use the term “the mentally ill” - DanBC
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2016-01/osu-wys012616.php
======
DanBC
I'm never sure how good / bad these kinds of studies are. (Probably not
great.) And it aligns with the way I want things to be, so I'm uncritical of
it.

